# Only Xanax



## Emmanuella (Dec 19, 2007)

Pretty Sad but as my DP come up always by surprise , Xanax for me is very helpfull to bring me back from what is called " Reality ".. but I know also with certains persons Xanax can also accelerate and multiplicate the DP...For me it's just work in the other sense , my psy tried to stop the Xanax once and he gave me a neuroleptic called " Seroquel "and this last one provocated hallucinations to me , then I stay on Xanax..


----------



## Lostreality (Jan 10, 2008)

Emmanuella said:


> Pretty Sad but as my DP come up always by surprise , Xanax for me is very helpfull to bring me back from what is called " Reality ".. but I know also with certains persons Xanax can also accelerate and multiplicate the DP...For me it's just work in the other sense , my psy tried to stop the Xanax once and he gave me a neuroleptic called " Seroquel "and this last one provocated hallucinations to me , then I stay on Xanax..


Agreed 100%. XanaX is usually a good choice for some, but it is one of the most addictive Benzos out there, beside Valium. Im on seroquel for bi-polar and psychosis, and I find that the Seroquel makes the hallucinations worse for me when I take it. You ever heard the song Paranoia-Swollen members "But the prescriptions make the descriptions a lot worse, your seein' red bursts and then your head hurts.." Yeah, totally true.


----------



## MrGreen (Dec 10, 2007)

it makes it a lot worse for me, be carefull with long time use.


----------



## Lostreality (Jan 10, 2008)

MrGreen said:


> it makes it a lot worse for me, be carefull with long time use.


I personally do not use Xanax for GAD. I use Lorazepam(Ativan) that usually helps a bit


----------



## MrGreen (Dec 10, 2007)

Lostreality said:


> MrGreen said:
> 
> 
> > it makes it a lot worse for me, be carefull with long time use.
> ...


But are you sure its safe?
I cant stand pills, all they ever did to me was sedate me more..


----------



## Emmanuella (Dec 19, 2007)

MrGreen said:


> it makes it a lot worse for me, be carefull with long time use.


I use Xanax since 16 years ( I'm 32 ) now, what should I expect ? well , to be honest one period I was completly addicted and I had to do a desintox, I did but I still come back on it.


----------



## MrGreen (Dec 10, 2007)

Emmanuella said:


> MrGreen said:
> 
> 
> > it makes it a lot worse for me, be carefull with long time use.
> ...


I would advise you to try to quit.
When I had to quit I went to the doctor and he said "we'll have to do a slow removal of it" but I practically told him to f*** himself, I stoped it from night to day, then my body felt it really strongly, I spent days and days shaking, nervous, completly in need of it, but I didnt took any..


----------



## Emmanuella (Dec 19, 2007)

ok, but just to know you a little, How long did you take it ? for what reasons ? what is the results ? etc... cause I think every " body " react on a different way.


----------



## MrGreen (Dec 10, 2007)

Emmanuella said:


> ok, but just to know you a little, How long did you take it ? for what reasons ? what is the results ? etc... cause I think every " body " react on a different way.


I took it for 5 months more or less, I had an anger attack once and the doctor said I was dangerous so I needed to be medicated, big mistake, I took xanax and another pills (I was taking two kinds at the same time) and I realised it wasnt making me feel any better, but worse, first of all because I never tought there was something wrong with me at the violence level anyway, and I start noticing that I was getting too dreamish and sometimes really irritated, I was really out of my usual behaving padroons, so I went to talk with the doctor and he agreed with a progressive withdrawal, but I just didnt listened and stoped it right away, my body felt it really strongly, and it was hard but I stoped it.

Also I had a couple cirurgical interventions some years ago, in wich I received a 5 hours total anestesy, then 10 pause hours in between, and then 6 hours of total anestesy again, its really not healthy for you to suffer interventions like this, it always afects your brain it think it helped the ocd and dp to grow


----------



## Emmanuella (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, we don't have the same story , and we all have differents reactions as well.


----------



## MrGreen (Dec 10, 2007)

Emmanuella said:


> Well, we don't have the same story , and we all have differents reactions as well.


True, I just tought it wouldnt be healthy at long term use for any of us.


----------



## Emmanuella (Dec 19, 2007)

MrGreen said:


> Emmanuella said:
> 
> 
> > Well, we don't have the same story , and we all have differents reactions as well.
> ...


I agree :wink:


----------

